# ~NEW STORE~



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

Found a new place today....Added a few to my collection... First a Geo N Hembot crown, Monticello NY...another addition to my Sullivan County NY collection......enjoy


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

next a Purity bottling wks crown, another Monticello  ny..........


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

next a fallsburg bottling S.D. crown,     So. Fallsburg Ny....another Sullivan county.......


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

.........Alex Schoonmaker....quart blob Ellenville NY.........an Orange County Ny.....


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

a few from Wayne county PA.........first a John Howe.. Honesdale Pa with lightning stopper..


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

next 3 variants from Honesdale Pa...  G. List......never heard of this one before.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

a mint Sterilized Beer Bottling Co. ...   Carbondale Pa.  hutch in a tombstone slugplate... and a mug base....has some COOL stalagtites inside the bottle


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 22, 2012)

[] They'd be on my g-list too.. (get list) I LOVE the ones with only that embossed!!!!


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

Great finds Mike, I agree on the List bottles....too much snow to go out on the deck and take these pics??
     Jim


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

Too dark!!!! We only got about 5 inches... trying to get a shot of the stalagtites on the hutch, but won't let me upload..guess I'll wait till tomorrow..


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

couldn't wait..........here is one of them......


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like the remnants of a birdswing that may have broken off or never fully formed...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 22, 2012)

Perhaps we could refer to it as a 'perch' ..[8|]


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

another.......


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't know what to call them..they stick out a good 1/4 inch into the bottle.. COOL!!!!


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

I say definetly a birdswing that has broken off along the way, would have been even better to have it attached all the way across...


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

I also picked up a couple of flasks.. D.H. Kahrs...Wines & Liquors..New York..1/2 pint


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 22, 2012)

Geez, there ain't any stores like that around here! Great additions Mike, I love the quart blob!

 Oh, and the G. List... Goes on the "Goddamn amazing" list! [8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

and a H. Neuman   Brooklyn NY.....pint


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

I almost forgot about the  sullivan county med... Milspaugh Pharmacist.. Liberty Ny & White Lake NY...hope you all enjoyed... Michael


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 22, 2012)

At first I was saying"what the %$#@ is he talking about 'but on further inspection they do look like they were connected at one time..never saw anything like that before....always learning..neat stuff..thanks.


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I say definetly a birdswing that has broken off along the way, would have been even better to have it attached all the way across...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 22, 2012)

Apparently, it's called a SPIKE ..at least in Ireland:

 ..the following is from HERE

 Defects are classified as

 Critical, those that are hazardous to the user and those that make the container completely unusable.
 Major, those that materially reduce the usability of the container or its contents
 Minor, those that do not affect the usability of the container, but detract from its appearance or acceptability to the customer.


 Critical Defects in Glass Bottles or Containers

 Stuck Plug. A piece of glass, usually very sharp, projecting inwards just inside the neck bore
 Overpress. Is a defect where a small ridge of glass has been formed on the sealing surface of the finish
 Split. An open crack starting at the top of the finish and extending downward.
 Check. A small, shallow surface crack, usually at the bore of the container
 Freaks. Odd shapes and conditions that render the container completely unusable. Bent or cocked necks are a common defect of this type.
 Poor Distribution. Thin shoulder, slug neck, choke neck, heavy bottom are terms used to describe the uneven distribution of glass.
 Soft Blister. A thin blister, usually found on or near the sealing surface. It can however show up anywhere on the glass container.
 Choked Bore. Here excess of glass has been distributed to the inside of the finish or opening
 Cracks. Partial fractures, usually found in the heel area.
 Pinhole. Any opening causing leakage. It occurs most often in bottles with pointed corners.
 Filament. A hair-like string inside the bottle.
 Spike. Spikes are glass projections inside the bottle.
 Bird Swing. Is a glass thread joining the two walls of the container


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

There's a nice one in this mason jar Mike...[]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unique-Clear-Cobalt-Bird-Swing-Kerr-Self-Sealing-Mason-Quart-/300633526875?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45ff27925b


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Apparently, it's called a SPIKE ..at least in Ireland:


 i would think two "spikes" at the same elevation and across from each other could also have been a "bird swing" at one time that didn't make it thru the handling of the bottle at some point...


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger


 The pair of spikes appear in direct correlation to one another in this pic...if I'm seeing the one on the other side correctly...[:-]


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 22, 2012)

One heckuva new store, you cleaned up man! Awesome scores!


----------



## edndlm (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice bottles Mike ! You solved a mystery for me on the G. List ! I have one that doesn't say Honesdale also ! I had a feeling it was local so I ratholed it waiting for some information . Glad your finding stuff !


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

I wonder if the same G. List went on to the Harlem Bottling Co. ???

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Harlem-Bottling-Co-New-York-G-List-Prop-Nice-Applied-Blob-Top-Bottle-/260938665392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc1280db0


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 22, 2012)

So epackage and cyberdigger;  I just thought that I would explain that the birdswing is created when the parison collapses enough so some point on two sides touches and then the final blow pulls them apart and stretches the swing of glass.   A spike is caused in the Press and Blow process when the I-62 plunger is too hot and the glass sticks to the baffle valve or baffle cavity in the bottom of the jar and lifts a spike up internally off the bottom of a jar to a point.

 The big problem both of these defects is the possibility of the product being put in the contents could break the swing or spike and be ingested by some customer.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks as always RED for your knowledge on all things bottle, I would hate to think I'm drinking bits of glass with my soda, beer or water.....Jim


----------

